# Potential move To Southern CA



## Lochmoigh (Aug 28, 2014)

I am going to be in So cal (Lake Eslinore) want to do some scouting for potential Live aboard marinas. Dana point is an easy commute but seems high( if they have slips open) is Oceanside a good alternative? or even North San Diego? I go go up the 15 to work from SD. I looked at some threads bu they were several years old. 

Thanks from the guppy.


----------



## gptyk (Mar 20, 2013)

A liveaboard spot in Dana Point is almost impossible. They say no liveaboards < 34 ft, and there's an extra fee. I was on the 30ft list for a year, I imagine the 35ft list is years of waiting.

Oceanside the slip can go with the boat.

San Diego, there's moorings and liveaboards to be had, just depends on the marina.

San pedro - same. 

Dunno about Newport.


----------



## Lochmoigh (Aug 28, 2014)

I found a Cat 27 in Oceanside I am going to look at next week.


----------



## gptyk (Mar 20, 2013)

From the oceanside harbor website:

_Liveaboards

There are a limited number of liveaboard permits available in our Harbor at an additional charge of $3.30 per foot per month. There is a waiting list for liveaboard permits.
_
So cal really doesn't like liveaboards.


----------



## Puddin'_Tain (Feb 14, 2014)

gptyk said:


> From the oceanside harbor website:
> 
> _Liveaboards
> 
> ...


I think that it isn't so much that SoCal doesn't like liveaboards, as it is that the California Coastal Commission (a statewide entity) has effectively limited each marina to a certain percentage of live aboard slips (I think it's 10%). Actually, this is a good thing for the rest of us. With over 20,000,000 people living in Southern California, if there were no limits on liveaboards, pretty much all of the slips would wind up with liveaboards in fairly short order; or the slip fees would rise far above their already ridiculously high levels.


----------



## Philzy3985 (Oct 20, 2012)

Another one of these threads hm..

It's true that socal doesn't like liveaboards, there's an abundance of them doing it legally and illegally, the sneak-aboards ruin it for people who want to do it legally and pay the extra fees.

I heard you have to own the slip in Oceanside, and a 27 is tight to live in, even if you think you just need a bed to sleep in and a place for clothes, it's tight. 

Your best bet would be somewhere in San Pedro/Wilmington, and it's pretty much dogsh*t driving through there everyday. The smell of refineries looming around all day and night made me sick enough not to consider it during my search.

Dana point, newport, Huntington harbor, all of them are impossible to be liveaboards

The commute from the ocean to Lake Elsinore would be pretty brutal as you either go the long way around on the freeway with traffic or the slow way through the hills...

I don't think apartment developments are expensive out there, that might be safer and cheaper in the long run.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

I hate to tell you this old son but to think the commute from Dana to Lake Elsinore is "easy" is dreaming or you and we have a starkly different sense of an easy commute. Before we quite SoCal to escape the rat race, excess taxes, over regulation, et al, we lived in Ritz Cove, just north of Dana Point Harbor, essentially at the west end of Niguel Road. At the time, my much better half was the CFO of the partnership that developed Coto de Caza ("Coto") and had to commute there daily, roughly only 2/3rds of the way to Lake Elsinore. If she did not leave by 0630 then, the trip took well over an hour and that was in 1992! With the population growth since then, I can't even imagine the commute now. You want a boat? Fine. To think you can comfortably live aboard in Dana, to say nothing of Oceanside, and commute? I find that really unlikely, at least for very long, in the equally unlikely event you can find a legal live aboard slip.

FWIW...


----------



## SantaAna12 (Apr 15, 2008)

Any chance you are ex-military OP? That might help you in Oceanside. There is a small armed services marina there. Also in San Diego.....NTC has a marina. Sneak aboard in Oceanside....last I heard.....they have some tight security. 
San Diego has some good options still....they are spendy....but they are there.
If you end up in San Pedro.....try Cabrillo....cleanest air...and second best shot to the island.

Good luck.


----------



## Lochmoigh (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks for the input. The guy never got back to me anyway. Just for giggles I made the drive from the lake to Oceanside and realized it would not be a doable day to day commute, I came to the realization that So Cal isn't for me on the trip anyways. 

btw, "easy" meaning going through the Cleveland national forest going the opposite way of most commuters ( I don't think that Lake Elsinore is a big commute spot for most residents of LA.)


----------



## elgatosunrise (Aug 31, 2007)

well, the drive is something to consider - but I live next to a guy who prefers sailing in SD so much more than LA, that he makes the drive every weekend.

He is docked in Shelter Island at the Shelter Island yacht club - I believe with a 30 foot boat, the liveaboard costs are very good compared to LA prices. Plus, you are very close to the Pacific Ocean, so you're not spending all your time motoring through SD bay.


----------



## Lochmoigh (Aug 28, 2014)

IF I end up moving out there I may look that up. I wonder if the wait list is long for Shelter bay though.


----------



## hellsop (Jun 3, 2014)

Lochmoigh said:


> IF I end up moving out there I may look that up. I wonder if the wait list is long for Shelter bay though.


There's something like 1500 slips on Shelter Island, and another 750 or so slips and balls onshore nearby, and the situation is pretty similar at Harbor Island a mile and a half further into the bay. I didn't get the feel during my coincidental researching the area that waitlists were years long, like they might be in LA or SF areas, especially if you're willing to be flexible enough to pay for and occupy a 36' slip for your 25' boat for a while.


----------



## Lochmoigh (Aug 28, 2014)

Cool Thanks.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

average length of wait in sd bay , north bay, for liveaboard slips was 10 yrs when i left sd in 2011 april. 
wait list for mooring balls was 4-6 yrs depending on mooring field.
these estimates mayhave changed since i left to cruise, i have not asked for info. 
marina slippage in national city, pier 32, was last known to be less than 3 yrs for liveaboard, and i am not certain how long in the marinas in south bay. many obtain slips there and live aboard without problems. takes 2 hours to achieve ocean sailing status from chula vista--one and half hours to the coronado bridge from chula vista marina. btdt. 
am not in loop regarding slip rents anymore. i used to know each marinas rent scale.


----------

